# D7000 Help: Cant adjust shutter speed in manual mode in live view?



## Sublime1304 (Dec 16, 2012)

Can someone help me out here, I've used this camera hundreds of times doing low light long exposure shots and just recently I went out to shoot and I went to adjust my shutter but it won't go any lower than 1/30 (I can make it faster though). It won't even allow me to adjust my aperture either. Note I have the camera set in manual mode, I can adjust to the settings I need through the viewfinder but as soon as i switch the LV, its resets the shutter speed back to 1/30. I don't know if its a setting in the camera that I need to change but i don't understand why its doing this and its annoying. I appreciate the help


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2012)

You're probably at 30 seconds, not 1/30th.

If you see *30"*, that's 30 seconds.


----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 16, 2012)

Just wondering if thats something to do with video? if its ok without live view, then i can only assume that by switching live view on it assumes your shooting video?


----------



## Sublime1304 (Dec 16, 2012)

Not its at 30, not 30"


----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 16, 2012)

but it could be what sparky said...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2012)

Awiserbud said:


> Just wondering if thats something to do with video? if its ok without live view, then i can only assume that by switching live view on it assumes your shooting video?



Switching to LV is the only way to start video.  But the D7000 is not limited to video in LV.


----------



## Sublime1304 (Dec 16, 2012)

Whats weird is that when I shoot with my Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 lens, it works fine. As soon as I switch over to my Nikon 35mm f/1.8, it acts up


----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 16, 2012)

its is to do with movie settings... this might help:

D7K: Live view / Time exposure slower than 1/30 not possible?: Nikon DX SLR (D40-D90, D3000-D7000) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 16, 2012)

a quote from that webpage:

"If you want to get lower shutter speeds in live view in manual mode turn off manual movie settings.
You can't have a shutter speed lower than the framerate in manual movie mode.
Curiously though it doesn't let you go to 1/25 at 24p."


----------



## Sublime1304 (Dec 16, 2012)

This is what I'm talking about. It's at 1/30 not 30". It won't go any lower than 30 and I can't adjust aperture either


----------



## Sublime1304 (Dec 16, 2012)

That article helped an was my problem. I did shoot my first video a few weeks ago too so I guess that was my issue. All fixed though. Thanks guys


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2012)

Shooting Menu > Movie Settings > Manual movie settings > OFF


----------

